# Iran military trying to setup base on high mountaintop overlooking Golan Heights



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Iran military trying to setup base in Syria on high mountaintop overlooking Golan Heights::rambo::
It will have to push off Free Syrian rebels first who are conferring with IDF
IDF new Chief of Staff "Aloof" Gadi Eizenkot just took command a day ago & has his first dilemma.

From DEBKA website:

The Syrian army’s 9th Division mistakenly directed artillery and missile fire on Iranian, Hizballah and its own forces Wednesday, Feb. 18 during their push from southern Syria towards the Golan. This is reported by Debkafile’s military and intelligence sources. A Syrian general was also among those killed by the “friendly fire,” which military experts attribute to faulty coordination among the assorted forces taking part in the drive towards Quneitra.

Their operation has so far claimed an estimated 200 Syrian, Iranian and Hizballah lives.

It was this incident which greeted Iranian Al Qods Brigades commander, Gen. Qassem Soleimani, shortly after he arrived this week at the Iranian command center west of Damascus, to take command of the South Syrian warfront with Syrian President Bashar Assad’s assent.
This was the first time in the four years of the Syrian conflict that Assad has agreed to relinquish control of any of his army’s war sectors and pass it in full to an Iranian commander.
This action has four ominous military and intelligence connotations for Israel:

1. The earlier surmise that Tehran’s motive in the combined push for control of the Golan was to entrench Hizballah forces on the Golan opposite Israeli lines, has now been updated: The Iranian goal is broader and more dangerous; it is to deploy radical Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC) units right up against Israel’s northeastern border with Syria and face to face with the IDF.
2. And that is not all, The Iranians aim to drive the Syrian rebels off the Golan and occupy Quneitra as a major military outpost and the seat of their forward command. This would be the first time that an Iranian command post has reached to within sight and firing range of Israeli military forces.
The large number of IRGC and Al Qods Brigades officers attached to this offensive form the future nucleus of the new Iranian command center in Quneitra.
It must be presumed that, just as Tehran has transferred forces from Iraq and other parts of the Shiite world to Syria for its Quneitra operation, it will also bring over from Iraq short-range cannon, various types of missiles and T-72 tanks that are suitable for a potential contest with the Israeli military at very close quarters. The equipment will not be consigned via Damascus or subject to Syrian military control, but transferred straight to the new Iranian base on the Golan – that is if their combined force is able to pull itself together after the friendly fire episode and capture Quneitra.
3. Gen. Soleimani has set the Iranian commanders their first objective. It is to wrest from Syrian rebels the loftyTel al-Hara mountain, which was formerly a Syrian fortress with tens of square kilometers of bunkers, funnels and defensive positions. Also perched there were advanced Russian radar stations, which kept track of Israel military and air force movements across the border. These stations were connected to the Middle East intelligence networks of the IRGC and kept Tehran abreast of Israeli military movements and deployments.
Should the Iranian-led Syria-Hizballah force succeed in overwhelming the Syrian rebel defenders and capturing this strategic mountaintop, they will be able to restore these facilities and go back to spying on northern Israel.

Soleimani’s plan is to connect this station to the forward command center he is aiming to establish in Quenitra.
4. Tel al-Hara (roughly 3,500 ft alt) is the tallest peak in the Golan region, overlooking Israel’s outposts including Tel Hazaka. Its fall would award Iranian forces a commanding position over IDF positions.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

2016 and the end of Obammy's reign of Middle East mis-steps can't come quik enough for Israel ....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh good, i was wondering when the apocalypse would arrive. But that sounds bad. So i had to find a map. What is Iran doing in Syria?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a video of FREE SYRIAN REBELS taking the base at Tel al-Hara mountain. The base on the Tel Al Hara mountain known as 'Centre C' by Russian intelligence.
I have no idea what this guy is saying because I don't speak Arabic, but he is with the Western backed Free Syrian Army.
Now that Assad has signed over military command to Iran, will IDF step in to help the Rebels keep the mountain? Obama won't.
You should have seen MSLSD Joe Scarborough bashing Israeli PM Netanyahu for ordering too much take out food. 5 minute anti Israel rant.






In the video footage logos of Syrian intelligence and GRU Russian military intelligence can be seen on posters hung up on the wall.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Ah, Zionists.

Don't even ask for whom the bell tolls......it tolls for thee.

And it's LOUD.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Ah, Zionists.
> 
> Don't even ask for whom the bell tolls......it tolls for thee.
> 
> And it's LOUD.


I don't see how you get that except as a "wishful thinking magic" that someone might believe if said enough?
First off, there really is no such thing as people imagine it and second, on the page and scale it does people don't even register.
I think "zionists" is a word you try to lump "anyone evolved who did well or excelled" in and that's not even close.
But, lots of us are ticking boxes to see who they think to be stocking for next season. You could be right. Maximum profits for zero standards could be the model if your side wins.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like neo-nazi tendencies. Or perhaps Rhinehard Heydrich.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Frostbite said:


> Ah, Zionists.
> 
> Don't even ask for whom the bell tolls......it tolls for thee.
> 
> And it's LOUD.


You must be getting excited..............the thought of dead Israelis strewn around the Golan Heights,

Maybe the Iranians will build concentration camps for the Jews. You might want to check into job openings for shower attendants and oven operators.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I see a rather large series of explosions in Quneitra's near future.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like neo-nazi tendencies.


I agree. Zionists and Nazis......both needing lebensraum and willing to murder and steal to get it.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Maybe the Iranians will build concentration camps for the Jews.


Since the Zionist network of fences already has the Palestinians in Nazi-style concentration camps......your point is moot--and rather unrealistic.

:68::68::68:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Living in Palestine, moving to Palestine, expatriate Palestine


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sure Israel will have no qualm about leveling the mountain top when it becomes necessary.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> I'm sure Israel will have no qualm about leveling the mountain top when it becomes necessary.


No qualm, but they may be a little rusty.

Lately all they've been doing is killing little Palestinian kids.

:idea:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> No qualm, but they may be a little rusty.
> 
> Lately all they've been doing is killing little Palestinian kids.
> 
> :idea:


Hey! Lookit! Another example of outlandish statements made so that maybe someone will take the bait and get caught in a lucid, thought out response that gives the go-ahead for another outlandish response!

Take note, kiddies. This is what we call a troll. Eventually, their amusement loses their shininess.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Ah, we need a definition of outlandish, don't we?

:armata_PDT_12:

out·land·ish
adjective: outlandish
1. Looking or sounding bizarre or unfamiliar.

But there is nothing outlandish about fact.



> *"Israel has, in the last three weeks, killed more Palestinian children, more than 200, than the total number of Israeli soldiers killed in military operations since 2006, which includes the Second Lebanon War, Operation Cast Lead, Operation Pillar of Defense, and now Operation Protective Edge."
> 
> "At what point does the Israeli government say, enough, we're killing too many innocent children?"*


Tapper: More Palestinian children killed in 3 weeks than Israeli soldiers in 8 years | PunditFact

:68::68::68:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The cowards of Hamas continue to shoot their crappy little missiles into Israel then resort to hiding behind women and children. Hamas is more than glad to allow their women and children to die in the name of propaganda. They are both cowards and stupid.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The cowards of Hamas continue to shoot their crappy little missiles into Israel then resort to hiding behind women and children. Hamas is more than glad to allow their women and children to die in the name of propaganda. They are both cowards and stupid.


Who told you that? Zionists, right?

All that proves is that they are liars as well as murderers. Child killers.

They pin down men, women and children in a building and then blow them up with Hellfire missiles......too cowardly to fight like men, they blow up innocent and unarmed people from a distance where it's safe.

http://www.politifact.com/punditfac...-more-palestinian-children-killed-3-weeks-is/



> *The UN's July 31 report puts the total Palestinian death toll at 1,263, including at least 852 civilians and 249 children. On July 29, when Tapper made his claim, the UN reported 229 child deaths.
> 
> So Tapper's estimate that "more than 200" Palestinian children are dead is accurate.*


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/31/w...html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0



> *Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said on Wednesday that "all available evidence" suggested that Israeli artillery had hit a United Nations school in Gaza full of civilians who thought they were in a safe zone.
> 
> "Nothing is more shameful than attacking sleeping children," the secretary general told reporters in San Jose, Costa Rica, according to a transcript provided by his office. *


Savages and barbarians, they are.......and without integrity or honor.

As their occupation grows more and more difficult and they are besieged on all sides......their inevitable end draws nearer and nearer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sad little anti-semite.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A priest and a rabbi walk into a bar, and kill all of the muslims.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> A priest and a rabbi walk into a bar, and kill all of the muslims.


Here's a better one,which has actual history on it's side.
A Catholic Priest walks into a bar and kills all the Non-Christians, and all the Christians that aren't Catholic.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah......so we see that I have links and those guys have............................gosh, nothing.

:armata_PDT_12:

It's sorta like they're trying to take over my official troll job.

:68::68::68:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The cowards of Hamas continue to shoot their crappy little missiles into Israel then resort to hiding behind women and children. Hamas is more than glad to allow their women and children to die in the name of propaganda. They are both cowards and stupid.


http://www.amazon.com/Son-Hamas-Gripping-Political-Unthinkable/dp/1414333080


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Frostbite said:


> No qualm, but they may be a little rusty.
> 
> Lately all they've been doing is killing little Palestinian kids.
> 
> :idea:


You are nothing more than a TERRORIST SYMPATHIZER, a true bottom feeder. If you aren't on a watch list, you damn well SHOULD be.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I really don't like trolls messing up a thread I started with his troll bullsh t
Glad somebody took action against him without me having to say anything


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It looks like he's gone.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

James m said:


> It looks like he's gone.


:banstick:


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm glad he's gone. I was getting really tired of him.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Who told you that? Zionists, right?
> 
> All that proves is that they are liars as well as murderers. Child killers.
> 
> ...


Never get into a fair fight. Shoot first. Shoot from cover. Shoot from long range if you can. Shoot before he knows you are there. Save your own men by using artillery rather than infantry assault. Makes sense to me. War is not a John Wayne western.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Iran flying in troop reinforcements to Syria from Baghdad !*

Iran flying in troop reinforcements to Syria from Baghdad! Some will be headed to Israeli border on Golan to fight Western backed rebels.
So US policy is helping Iran, Hezbollah, & Assad. Who is on first!?! I really don't know whose side we are on in the fight.

From DEBKA:
A large-scale Iranian airlift is in progress for bringing thousands of Shiite fighters to the Syrian Mediterranean port of Latakia to reinforce the Syrian army forces falling back from the key city of Aleppo. Some of the flights are taking off from Baghdad airport. The Syrian rebels in heavy fighting Thursday and Friday, Feb. 19-20 repulsed a Hizballah-backed Syrian army offensive to recapture the town and took scores of Hizballah fighters prisoner.

The incoming reinforcements are being transferred directly to the Aleppo battle-front in an effort to stabilize it and reverse the Syrian army's retreat.

The incoming reinforcements are made up of Iraqi, Afghan and Pakistani Shiite militiamen.The fact that Tehran was able to raise this force in less than 24 hours from the Syrian army's defeat in Aleppo demonstrates Iran's total military and strategic commitment to swift action for averting a Syrian-Hizballah retreat from a key front of the four-year old civil war.
The Iranian planes are taking two routes to Syria, starting out either in Baghdad or Tehran. In Baghdad, they touch down in the military section of the international airport and collect the Iraqi Shiite militiamen destined for the Syrian battlefield. This step necessitated the consent of the Iraqi government and Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi.

The Iranian operation therefore exposes two exceedingly disturbing developments which are causing Israel's army chiefs to burn the midnight oil: The fall of the Abadi government under Tehran's sway is one; and Iraq's direct involvement for the first time in the military actions of the Syrian civil war.

debkafile's military experts extrapolate from Tehran's immediate readiness to transfer thousands of foreign troops into Syria to save Assad's army from retreat, that the same response is to be expected from a possible setback of the same alliance in South Syria - especially when Iranian Revolutionary Guards officers are leading a Syrian-Hizballah-Shiite drive to capture the Golan town of Quneitra across from Israel's lines.
Our sources add that President Barack Obama was in a position, had he wished, to intervene with Baghdad and hold back the Iranian troop airlift to Syria. This has not happened. The administration's inaction places it squarely behind Iran's military steps in the Middle East and its direct intervention in key trouble spots.


----------

